# Just got Lyft email $35.00 Guarantee this weekend.



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Ready for a supernatural boost in rides? Halloween brings tricks, treats, and a ridiculous spike in demand. Drive in Los Angeles this weekend and earn $35 an hour, guaranteed by Lyft.

Times to Drive for $35/hr
*Thursday*
8 p.m. - 1 a.m.
*Friday*
5 p.m. - 3 a.m.
*Saturday*
5 p.m. - 3 a.m.

Fine print: You must give at least two rides per hour and have a 90% acceptance rate to qualify for the guarantee. Lyft will pay the difference for any hours where hourly guarantee is not met. Payment will be issued on or before November 10, 2014.

Costumes encouraged, but not required.

--------------

You need to opt in.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

uberyft said:


> Ready for a supernatural boost in rides? Halloween brings tricks, treats, and a ridiculous spike in demand. Drive in Los Angeles this weekend and earn $35 an hour, guaranteed by Lyft.
> 
> Times to Drive for $35/hr
> *Thursday*
> ...


I would be more inclined to believe that Lyft would actually pay this guarantee than Uber's. Not going to go out of my way to test it though.


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

I got the same email...read the fine print.


----------



## haohmaru (Sep 18, 2014)

Hate, HATE, HATE the fact that you don't have any control over pings (and this is true with Uber's guarantee, too) per hour. If you sit there for 1:01 (which is common here in jacksonville, you're screwed). No thanks - especially not to pick up extremely drunk people.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

$40 guarantee in chicago


----------



## JohnnyItaly (Oct 21, 2014)

Does anyone know if 8pm-1am, exactly ends at 1am or does it mean you need to be active the whole 1am hour...ie until it is 2am, I know that is how the peak hours work. Also the guarantee is 25/hr in OC, but uber is 35/hr but on friday/saturday, not thursday night.

Thanks


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

$ 25/hr for Miami/South Florida


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

Nashville reported $40/hr. Nothing in Charlotte.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

cheerose said:


> $ 25/hr for Miami/South Florida


Fine print: You must give at least two rides per hour and have a 90% acceptance rate to qualify for the guarantee. Lyft will pay the difference for any hours where hourly guarantee is not met. Payment will be issued on or before November 10, 2014.


----------



## Drivingmecrazy (Oct 21, 2014)

Uber increased their guarantee to $40 p/hr for Friday and Saturday 6pm - 3am in San Diego. Email doesn't say anything about the minimum rides per hr.

Uber Email:

We are offering a guaranteed $40 hourly incentive from 6PM October 31, 2014 to 3AM November 1, 2014. If you received this email directly from [email protected], you qualify!

Here are the details:

-You DO NOT need to be online for the entire time frame in order to qualify for the hourly guarantee.

-You DO need to be online for at least one hour in order to qualify.

-You CAN take breaks! But any time you spend offline will not count towards your hourly guarantee.

-You DO need to accept all your trips. You need to have a minimum 90% Acceptance Rate (this is the number of trips you accept over the number of trips requests). And yes we will make exceptions for technical errors. Just as long as you are accepting every trip across your phone, you will qualify!

-You WILL NOT qualify for the hourly incentive if you are directly next to each other as it provides the least amount of coverage.

Explanation of how your incentive fee is calculated.
Let's use a hypothetical situation. -You were online from 6:02PM to 8:02PM on Friday. -You made a total of $30 in fares during that timeframe.
-You accepted 100% of your trip requests.

You were online for 2 hours total so you are guaranteed at least $80 ($40_2). Given you made $30 in fares, that means you will receive an additional $56 incentive fee. This is $80-$30 plus Uber's commission ($30_20%).

As always, thanks for partnering with us. Enjoy your weekend earnings!

Uber On, Uber San Diego


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

how come i did not receive that email i drive in LA


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Lyft sent out $40.00 hr here in Seattle.

Be aware that Lyft's guarantee is net.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

But Lyft's guarantee is per hour. Uber's is an hourly average.

And I love the Uber line "You WILL NOT qualify for the hourly incentive if you are directly next to each other as it provides the least amount of coverage."


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> how come i did not receive that email i drive in LA


You need to opt in, log into lyft and select the hours.



LookyLou said:


> Be aware that Lyft's guarantee is net.


For real? I thought they would still chop off the 20%. For sure I am driving for Lyft this weekend.


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Grace A. said:


> "You WILL NOT qualify for the hourly incentive if you are directly next to each other as it provides the least amount of coverage."


So they are saying is that if riders next to where I am parked request a ride, the guarantee is in play because I did not drive 3 miles to pick them up? Thats pretty messed up...


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

I think it is referring to drivers because it talks about coverage. So if you're sitting next to another driver (a strategy many employ to maximize the amount of bonus received after the requirements are met) the whole night you won't get paid.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

uberyft said:


> For real? I thought they would still chop off the 20%. For sure I am driving for Lyft this weekend.


I think the poster meant gross. Uber's is usually gross as well so they'll still take their cut. We would not need to be aware of a net of $35 since that's a lot better than a gross of $35!

The difference is that Lyft does each hour so if 8 pm to 9 pm you make $30/hr and 9 pm to 10 pm you make $40 per hour you will gross $75 with Lyft (they'll top-up the 8 pm hour). With Uber you've averaged $35 so no incentive pay and only $70 in this example.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

uberyft said:


> You need to opt in, log into lyft and select the hours.


I got the email and have never selected hours online; was told that it wasn't needed.


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

cheerose said:


> I got the email and have never selected hours online; was told that it wasn't needed.


I prolly misunderstood. I thought that the count me in buttons meant to count me in, as in opting in to the guaranteed.

Thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Drivingmecrazy said:


> Uber increased their guarantee to $40 p/hr for Friday and Saturday 6pm - 3am in San Diego. Email doesn't say anything about the minimum rides per hr.
> 
> Uber Email:
> 
> ...


Was there a link to opt in? I wonder why I never got the email.


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

@Grace A. Thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Two rides per hour makes it more like a contest than a guarantee.

Getting two rides each hour during the accompanying driver saturation may be a challenge. There is not even a mention of averaging the rides per hour.

I tried it the first hour and finally got one ping at the end of the hour after trying multiple spots for about 15 minutes each. The ping was 10 minutes away though, so a long distance pickup then perhaps a longer distance back to town might even destroy any chance of getting two pings the next hour as it did the first hour. I declined the ping and went home. So now my acceptance rate is trashed as well.

In East Nashville for example, there might normally be 5 drivers, instead there were about 10-15 chasing a few pings in just that area. Prime Time will probably be minimal now also. So if you don't get the incentive you will really be struggling.

So, I think this is a no go for me. Two rides per hour under these circumstances seems more like a trick than a treat.


----------



## JohnnyItaly (Oct 21, 2014)

I was online from 8 to 9pm and received no pings so there goes the 2 rides per hour requirement. I'll go out later when it is actually busy...


----------



## VidMaker (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm in West Hollywood, normally a 5 minute wait for a Ping with Uber but tonight I've had one $5 ride in 2 hours. Great promo Lyft.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Grace A. said:


> I think it is referring to drivers because it talks about coverage. So if you're sitting next to another driver (a strategy many employ to maximize the amount of bonus received after the requirements are met) the whole night you won't get paid.


Since the driver app does not show other drivers, would an Uber driver be required to have a passenger app, and to open it to make sure he/she is not parked next to another driver?


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Tricked again. Hard to get 2 rides in an hour. Im sure tomorrow night and sat will be better. But yea more than likely this might just mean less surge and less prime time and a fight to get 2 rides. And Uber says you cant have cars sidebyside. My uber passenger app always looks like a parking lot.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

best for this is to go downtown LA and just hope for a rider thats a hoper(meaning just want to hop to the next bar


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm in LA. Only got Lyft promo. No Uber. 

Are you really supposed to opt in for Lyft? I click on the lil "count me in" button in the email but it just opens the app. 

Also would you have to work all 3 days? Or just the time ranges on any of the 3 days? 

Stupid that they sent this out 2 hours before the promo starts.


----------



## kyrintethron (Sep 16, 2014)

This was a brilliant maneuver by Lyft to make sure there was plenty of supply, and that it WAY exceeded demand. I bet they had a team of astrophysicists derive $35 and 2 passengers per hour to ensure that it was attractive enough to drivers, but that there were enough drivers to make it an unattainable target. (Not to mention the 90% acceptance rating, meaning if you miss/turn down a single ride, you somehow have to scrounge up 9 more to qualify.)

Everyone and their mother was out driving last night, and you could practically feel how surrounded you were by other drivers. I got one ping in 90 minutes, and that was sitting in Hollywood where the longest I've gone without a ride is 10 or 15 minutes max.

I've never seen Los Angeles completely devoid of PT throughout the whole city like last night. Maybe the smartest thing to do will be to counter-program, and drive earlier in the day and hope that everyone else is waiting for the $35 hours. :-/ (or that they get disillusioned by last night's debacle and decide to stay home, lol.)


----------



## VidMaker (Oct 31, 2014)

Before this I was positive about lyft, but this incentive really screwed me out of a nights pay. I'll be Uber'ing the rest of the weekend.


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

VidMaker said:


> Before this I was positive about lyft, but this incentive really screwed me out of a nights pay. I'll be Uber'ing the rest of the weekend.


Today will be A LOT better.. There was a dude last night around Pasadena named Daniel, prolly another driver waisting our times. New rule: Wait 3 minutes before starting to drive so the cancellation fee applies.


----------



## nemisis633 (Sep 22, 2014)

I was out for 2.5 hours last night on Lyft here in Nashville and didn't get a single ping. I'd much rather just have no guarantee and regular rates at this point.


----------



## VidMaker (Oct 31, 2014)

Does anyone know how the two rider minimum rule works? If I miss in the first hour but then make the second and third, do I make the guest enter for two of those hours?


----------



## RustleWimson (Aug 7, 2014)

Also do they notify you qualify for the guarantee? I received my Daily Driver Summary but it didn't mention anything about it.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I recently saw a document where Lyft applied the 90% acceptance rate for Halloween PER HOUR.

Which makes absolutely no sense. That means, practically, if you did not accept every ride in an hour you did not get the bonus that hour.

Ask for your per hour bonus breakout to see for yourself.


----------

